# One of my other hobbies... coins!



## g_axelsson (Jun 7, 2016)

In http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=23963&start=30#p253887 Justin wrote...



justinhcase said:


> I must admit I do like the coin's you have shared with us very much , I have only seen a similar quality examples in museum collection's. My few sovereigns and Dollars do not compare.
> Do post some more examples.
> Much thanks
> Justin


My collection is centered around Swedish possessional coinage, from the time when more Swedish subjects spoke German than Swedish. :mrgreen: 
I have my collection online but the description is in Swedish. Any coin marked with * is in my collection and ** I have a better one but haven't scanned it yet.
http://www.home.neab.net/gandalf/coins/possessions/index.htm

And the coin I mentioned in the above thread is this



The cutouts are plastic tabs holding it in it's holder. It's from Wismar 1715 during a siege, they took other coins and marked it with a stamp to show it's value for trade in the city and after the siege they were refunded. Not many have survived, probably less than ten of each. This is the first one I've seen for sale in 20 years.

Göran


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful collection.
It will take me most of the day to run you text through Bable.
But I have been stuck on a security desk since 07-00hrs and will not get home until 19-30hrs.
So you have made my day a little easier to pass.
Thank you.
J


----------



## resabed01 (Jun 7, 2016)

Cool hobby, thanks for sharing!

I collect coins and notes too from Canada and many other countries. But since I don't actively seek them out and buy, my collection isn't great.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 7, 2016)

One of my favorite group's is my Orchid's.
I have eighty-five genius and a small micropropagation set up.
It was quite profitable for a while until all the cheap imports came in.
Plants that were £500 now £25.
Still I do not mind it going the same way as the Tarantula farm.
I just love to study different subject's that highlight different systems .


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 8, 2016)

Göran... I'm not quite sure how to spell my reaction. (I'll go with "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!", just to see if you can pronounce it properly.)
The quantity of these and their age; there's no other way to describe it but utterly astounding.

I too used to collect coins in my youth. But not on the same scale. Starting at about 11 years of age with one of every mintage of every AU decimal I could afford to keep, then one of everything else I could lay my hands on. I still have them all and can't bare to give them yet to my niece who is also now collecting. Every time I even find a new minted coin it goes away. But my hoard pales to nothing compared to your stash of ancients. Of course you live in a nation with a longer numismatic history than mine.

My very oldest is a GB 1862 penny. I don't recall where I got it, maybe 30+ years ago from my late mother, I'm not sure. It's so worn you can barely tell it's Queen Victoria, and the "wheelchair gladiator" (you'll get that when you see the coin) is worn to completely unrecognisable.


----------



## scrappappy (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Göran! I really enjoy collecting the counter-stamp coins also. I have a few that are counter-stamped but only the more common examples like the Spanish 8 Reales. I enjoy how coins can tell us so much about world history, simply through their symbolism and metal content. It's like the old saying "just follow the money"


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the nice comments!

I started my collection with Swedish coins, then worldwide coins and finally getting bored by those areas I dialed in on this narrow subject. The possessional coinage is full of history, politics and drama, illustrating a quite tumultuous time in Europe.

I understand the "Wheel chair lady" quite well, I have some nice British coins between 1740 and 1830 with the shielded Britannica on the reverse. 8) 

I've always loved history and coins reflect the time it was minted, zinc and iron coins during wartime and large copper plate money to tie up a huge overproduction and increase prices when Sweden was a large copper producer. The large copper plate coins gave rise to the first bank notes in Sweden in 1661. An invention out of necessity. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 9, 2016)

I love numismatics.
Its a great hobby... To hold a coin hundreds of years old and even try to think of the provenance that it may have, is staggering.

I cant find my coin box, but i have a few neat, obscure coinage. The main pride of it being a 3 cent piece.

Great thread, please share more


----------



## scrappappy (Jun 9, 2016)

I sometimes collect obscure coinage that I run across and this one is at the top my collection.


----------



## scrappappy (Jun 9, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> I've always loved history and coins reflect the time it was minted, zinc and iron coins during wartime and large copper plate money to tie up a huge overproduction and increase prices when Sweden was a large copper producer. The large copper plate coins gave rise to the first bank notes in Sweden in 1661. An invention out of necessity. :mrgreen: Göran


I find that era very interesting in coinage too.. mostly in the USA, seeing the large cent give way to the Indian cent (Civil War) and eventually the steel penny (WW2). Below is one from my foreign coin collection. Made from Aluminum in 1943 Hungary..


----------

